

OnLive reveals details behind its asset sale and new investor - rdl
http://venturebeat.com/2012/08/19/onlive-reveals-details-behind-its-asset-sale-and-new-investor/

======
rdl
So, Steve Perlman got wiped out (as a common stockholder), and is taking no
salary, to try to save the business he worked on for 9 years, and hire as many
of the engineers as possible.

But TechCrunch asserted, and HN blindly believed, that Perlman was pulling a
"massive dick move". Even CNN did a better job of covering this story.

The lesson here is about the credibility of Tech Crunch as a news source, I
think, and getting the facts before crucifying someone. It's not like there's
a shortage of worthy victims in the world.

Matt Burns (the TC author) owes OnLive and Steve Perlman an apology.

